# Belarussian 750 mm narrow gauge railroad excursions



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Came across this site about narrow gauge railways in Belarus. 

Unfortunately only the homepage is in English but you can book some nice excursions on it and you can contact them in English:
http://750mm.by/en/

Since July 2018 it is possible to visit Belarus up to 30 day visa free (instead of 5 days) so it can be a nice expedition for railway safari enthusiasts!  
For those interested: more on the visa-free entry: http://mfa.gov.by/en/visa/visafreetravel/e0ced19bb1f9bf2c.html


----------

